# Relocating, Living, and Teaching ESL in Athens!



## RunningRabbit (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi! I'm new to this, having made the decision to move to Athens to live and work just this week. The decision came about after a lot of thinking (2 years!) and a visit to see how I liked the city and lifestyle....in short....... I _LOVED_ it!!!

So, the next thing is to find out all I can about securing work there, and as I hold a degree in Communication (English Literature), and am about to embark on a TESOL course, I thought it would be wise to join an expat forum to see if anyone knows the best way of approaching schools etc, to secure employment; where I should look for somewhere to live, and the costs involved in relocating.

Any hints, tips and/or advice? The more input, the merrier!


----------



## spetses (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi there

Like runningrabbit I'd also be interested in any advice of teaching english in Athens (we are hoping to move to Athens in the near future). What's the best way. Private lessons, how to know how much to charge. 

I will do a TEFL course is this enough? Have a degree in mgmt. 

Hope someone can advise us. 

thanks


----------



## mrsDayLewis (Nov 18, 2008)

spetses said:


> Hi there
> 
> Like runningrabbit I'd also be interested in any advice of teaching english in Athens (we are hoping to move to Athens in the near future). What's the best way. Private lessons, how to know how much to charge.
> 
> ...


Well - since no one else has answered you - Id say one of the best things to do is to try contacting the schools which teach English, plus the international and english speaking schools and kindergartens etc.
There is a language centre in Pangrati (the Athens Centre), and others too.

You could also try putting ads in the english newspapers (greek ones too!) and say you are available for private lessons etc.

But, things are quite slow when it comes to finding (this) work right now - for various reasons - the ecconomy, the great amount of people in this field of work, and the fact that big part of the system in Greece is based on who you know, and your experience (in Greece).
I started out just looking for any kind of work in this field and have been nanny/tutor, and about to do some additional part time pre-school centre tutoring too. Its really best to try and make contacts - use the influence and direction of friends in Greece. 
Gimmee a shout when you arrive, and I'll help start the ball rolling!

:clap2:


----------

